# Galaxy S Showcase (C Spire) CwM Voodoo Lagfix Recovery to Stock Trouble! Help Please!



## milesjones94 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a C Spire Galaxy s Showcase and i recently tried to root my device with Odin. My phone is stuck in recovery mode (CwM Voodoo Lagfix Recovery v2.5.1.x) and it says

" E :Can't mount /dev/block/stl11
(File exists)
E :Can't mount /dev/block/stl11
(File exists)
E :Can't mount CACHE :recovery/log
E :Can't open CACHE :recovery/log " Ect.

I also cant go into download mode or anything b/c it will go blank and then go back to the the main menu in recovery mode.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Follow this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/691-odin6-25-11showcase-cellular-south-showcase-ee25-froyo-update/
and use the cs showcase ee25 stock full build. check the repartition box in odin before you start it. If you have any more trouble go to here http://webchat.freenode.net/ to #samsung-mesmerize channel and hopefully someone will be in there to help considering its the holidays and all.


----------

